# Urates: how frequent is normal?



## fairuz (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello. Tosy (my indian star tortoise) seems to pass out urates everyday/everytime he peed. But, most of the time not during his soaks. How frequent is considered normal? And how to make Tosy drinks more water (he would climb out of the drinking bowl whenever i put him in)? 
Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Jodie (Jun 10, 2016)

Soak for half an hour every day in a container with high sides so he can't get out. Water temp approximately 95F and deep enough his head is easily held above water. 
Heated are normal as long as they are smooth with no gritty consistency.


----------



## fairuz (Jun 10, 2016)

Jodie said:


> Soak for half an hour every day in a container with high sides so he can't get out. Water temp approximately 95F and deep enough his head is easily held above water.
> Heated are normal as long as they are smooth with no gritty consistency.



Thanks jodie!! Will do exactly what you've suggested.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 14, 2016)

My russian pee urates almost every time they pee. So i think thats normal


----------



## fairuz (Jun 14, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> My russian pee urates almost every time they pee. So i think thats normal



Really? Wow, then that's a relieve! Tqvm Linhdan.. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Guzboss (Jun 14, 2016)

When I first got my tort he expelled urates for the first few days. Then after I started soaking him and I haven't seen any urates since. It's bin almost 4 months since his last urate. They may be normal. , but could be prevented with regular soakings. I also mist all of his meals with a spray bottle. So that may help as well.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 14, 2016)

Guzboss said:


> When I first got my tort he expelled urates for the first few days. Then after I started soaking him and I haven't seen any urates since. It's bin almost 4 months since his last urate. They may be normal. , but could be prevented with regular soakings. I also mist all of his meals with a spray bottle. So that may help as well.


Thats interesting ! My russian pees at least once a day so i figure that means shes very hydrated. She still has some urates that come out though. What kind of tortoise do you have? 
I think urates depend on what they eat also. I believe i read that from one of Tom's post a few weeks back. But i could be remembering wrong


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 14, 2016)

Urates are how some species of tortoise expel excess proteins from their system. 

How much they do varies with both species (some don't do it all) and diet. 

It goes without saying that the more your tort eats then the more it poops and the more urate it needs to expel, so bigger torts do bigger poops and the urate is more obvious. 

The other factor affecting urate is hydration. A better hydrated tort will pee more frequently and so there will be less urate per pee. 

Urate should be slimy. If it is gravelly then that is a sign of serious dehydration and the tort needs frequent long soaks to rehydrate it.


----------



## Guzboss (Jun 14, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thats interesting ! My russian pees at least once a day so i figure that means shes very hydrated. She still has some urates that come out though. What kind of tortoise do you have?
> I think urates depend on what they eat also. I believe i read that from one of Tom's post a few weeks back. But i could be remembering wrong


I have an 8 month old sulcata. My little sully eats like there's no tomorrow! I feed it twice a day and it almost licks the plate clean. And I'm talking about a pile of greens and grass almost twice its size. I do not feed it any fruits or veggies at this point. Maybe when it's a little older.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 14, 2016)

Guzboss said:


> I have an 8 month old sulcata. My little sully eats like there's no tomorrow! I feed it twice a day and it almost licks the plate clean. And I'm talking about a pile of greens and grass almost twice its size. I do not feed it any fruits or veggies at this point. Maybe when it's a little older.


My torts were like that once upon a time  now they've slowed their appetite & it makes me sad. 
You must be so proud. Lol


----------



## fairuz (Jun 15, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thats interesting ! My russian pees at least once a day so i figure that means shes very hydrated. She still has some urates that come out though. What kind of tortoise do you have?
> I think urates depend on what they eat also. I believe i read that from one of Tom's post a few weeks back. But i could be remembering wrong



I have no idea that the urates has something to do with their diets. If you dont mind, would you post the link to Tom's posts/articles? Would love to know more about this.


----------



## fairuz (Jun 15, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> My torts were like that once upon a time  now they've slowed their appetite & it makes me sad.
> You must be so proud. Lol



I face the same problem too! Tosy wont consume leafy greens. He is getting more choosy lately. He will only eat whenever I give him beans. He will even starve himself up till I give him some Mazuri. 

Yet, I read somewhere that eating/giving Mazuri will make the tortoise grow unnaturally. Is this true?


----------



## fairuz (Jun 15, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Urates are how some species of tortoise expel excess proteins from their system.
> 
> How much they do varies with both species (some don't do it all) and diet.
> 
> ...



Fortunately Tosy's urates is slimy. But what concern me the most is its regularities. Yes, you're right, I should start off with the long soaks for Tosy. Wish me luck!


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 15, 2016)

Don't be too concerned by frequency. As long as it's slimy then it's fine.


----------



## fairuz (Jun 15, 2016)

Guzboss said:


> When I first got my tort he expelled urates for the first few days. Then after I started soaking him and I haven't seen any urates since. It's bin almost 4 months since his last urate. They may be normal. , but could be prevented with regular soakings. I also mist all of his meals with a spray bottle. So that may help as well.



Thanks Guzboss. I love the idea of misting the meals with a spray bottle. Will apply that as well! 

But, wouldn't it withers the meals i.e salads or other veges?


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 15, 2016)

fairuz said:


> Thanks Guzboss. I love the idea of misting the meals with a spray bottle. Will apply that as well!
> 
> But, wouldn't it withers the meals i.e salads or other veges?


No

I routinely rinse all food fed under the tap so it is wet when fed. It's an easy way of increasing your tort's water intake.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 15, 2016)

fairuz said:


> I face the same problem too! Tosy wont consume leafy greens. He is getting more choosy lately. He will only eat whenever I give him beans. He will even starve himself up till I give him some Mazuri.
> 
> Yet, I read somewhere that eating/giving Mazuri will make the tortoise grow unnaturally. Is this true?


Ill try looking for that post from @Tom 
No guarantee ill find it though. If you search "Urates" on the forum you may be able to find a couple posts explaining urates. But as JoesMum stated, frequency is nothing to worry about, just the consistency. 
Mazuri is a supplement. It is not bad for your tortoise but daily usage is not recommended because its not natural. Once or twice a week mixed in with greens is fine. Or as a treat. I have the LS formula and my tortoises dont really like it. I heard the regular diet is a bit hit though.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 15, 2016)

Post #12
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/ammonium-urate-crystal.142313/#post-1331924

Post #4
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/White-Poop-during-Bath..133675/#post-1259750

Both are from Yvonne but she gives an explanation for urates. Hope this helps and further puts your mind at ease


----------



## fairuz (Jun 16, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Post #12
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/ammonium-urate-crystal.142313/#post-1331924
> 
> Post #4
> ...



Tqvm Linhdan!


----------



## Vikki S (Oct 6, 2022)

My Russian Tony, has only passed urates a few times since I have had him. (3months) This last time they were very dry. He never passes them in soakes. I struggle with humidity in his enclosure. I am now putting a dish with sphagnum moss in the enclosure hoping to raise the humidity level. He drinks when I soak him which is at least 3 times a week or more. I always wet his food and spray his enclosure twice per day. This is the first and last reptile I will ever own. He is so hard to take care of between diet (he is fussy) and enviornment I am constantly worried, I already had him to the vet for worms and had to give him meds for pin worms. I have had many pets in my day and this is the hardest one ever.


----------

